# how to catch an alligator gar



## yakfisher

ever since watchig the river monster episode on alligator gar ive been itching to try an fish for one on the escambia i just have know idea where to start rig/ bait any info is much appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Tres

Haven't done it in about ten years, but I've caught them with a leader made into a slip knot. I'd put the leader through a bream and float him below a cork. When the gar eats the bream and you pull the rod, the leader will lasso the gar's mouth.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

I grew up catching them on Dog River in Mobile. We always used live shiners under a cork to target bass but most of the time we caught gar. I have also heard some old timers telling me they used a piece of frayed yellow nylon rope tied under a floating jug with no hook. They said the gar would hold on to the rope in his mouth a roll until it tangled around his jaw and in his teeth. I'm not sure if they had any other bait on the line but I know they said there were no hooks.


----------



## Kick Some Bass

When the water warms more you'll see them coming to the top of the water on the rivers. I caught one by mistake on a Rattle Trap. You can tell they normally only eat live bait. I'd do like the other guys have said and use a live fish under a bobber. 

KsB


----------



## Bbagwell

tresrhames said:


> Haven't done it in about ten years, but I've caught them with a leader made into a slip knot. I'd put the leader through a bream and float him below a cork. When the gar eats the bream and you pull the rod, the leader will lasso the gar's mouth.


I have not tried this way, but it sounds plausible. Years ago I got on a big gar kick. I have always used a standard bobber rig with two treble hooks about 4in apart on a steel leader. Weight it with a half oz. slip sinker or bigger. enough to keep it down in the current. I would typically use a fresh cut chunk of mullet. I mean a big ol' chunk. dont get stingy. However, the key is to let the gar swallow the bait before you set the hook. They can swim around with it for a while before they actually eat the bait. And, keep in mind, Alligator Gar are protected in Florida. It is not illegal to fish for them, but to possess them you must have a scientific research permit.


----------



## appleguy

Me and my Cousin use to catch alligator gars in the escambia river when we were kids. We always use to river little pockets in the river where the water was calm and throw out a shad under a cork and wait. We never went after the ones like on river monsters but maybe this info can be added into your information bin.


----------



## sig226

bach 20 years ago when they had gAR TOURNAMENTS THEY USES ABOUT 18 IN OF YELLOW NYLON LINE, THEY UNRAVELED IT A LITTLE AND THE GAR GOT THEIR TEETH CAUGHT IN IT. I STILL WHAT THEM ON FISHING SHOWS NOW USING HOOKS. CHECH RULES AND LIMITS, I THINK ITS CHANGEG


----------



## jesse1378

Bluesbreaker said:


> I grew up catching them on Dog River in Mobile. We always used live shiners under a cork to target bass but most of the time we caught gar. I have also heard some old timers telling me they used a piece of frayed yellow nylon rope tied under a floating jug with no hook. They said the gar would hold on to the rope in his mouth a roll until it tangled around his jaw and in his teeth. I'm not sure if they had any other bait on the line but I know they said there were no hooks.


 
we found some gar one day while bass fishing. my dad grabbed the rope we had tied to the boat and put it on his spinning reel and started wearing them out. i will never forget that. they werent monsters but it was fun. if your looking for big boys...River Monsters did a special on them i'm sure its on hulu or youtube.


----------



## FishingMedic

never tried yellow but used to catch them on white nylon. Take about a 4-6 inch piece and tie around one end. unravel 3-4 inches on the other end and use like a jerk bait. the unraveled ends get great action and then tangles in his teeth when attacked. :thumbsup:


----------



## scottigarrett

The action by FWC Commissioners earlier this year means that no one may take or possess alligator gar in Florida waters without a special permit. FWC may issue these permits for scientific research and management efforts.


http://myfwc.com/research/about/outreach/science-behind-management/alligator-gar-fishing/


----------



## screwballl

scottigarrett said:


> The action by FWC Commissioners earlier this year means that no one may take or possess alligator gar in Florida waters without a special permit. FWC may issue these permits for scientific research and management efforts.
> 
> 
> http://myfwc.com/research/about/outreach/science-behind-management/alligator-gar-fishing/



Good job... :thumbup:

I was just about to post the same thing with the same link lol


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

^that about the nylon rope is what i was gonna say. cut 12 inches or so and let it get unraveled and stringy and theyll hit it and it gets caught up in thier teeth


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

sig226 said:


> bach 20 years ago when they had gAR TOURNAMENTS THEY USES ABOUT 18 IN OF YELLOW NYLON LINE, THEY UNRAVELED IT A LITTLE AND THE GAR GOT THEIR TEETH CAUGHT IN IT. I STILL WHAT THEM ON FISHING SHOWS NOW USING HOOKS. CHECH RULES AND LIMITS, I THINK ITS CHANGEG


dont you hate it when you hit the caps lock when you go for the A hahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## on the rocks

The biggest one I ever saw was under the fuel dock at the Oyster Bar marina by the Baars bridge going to the Key. There were multiple witnesses who saw it and it had to be at least 5 feet long. The guy working the dock said it hung around there all the time.


----------



## pcolapaddler

My brother in law held the FL record for Aligator Gar a few years ago - around 125lbs caught on Escambia River. He used cut mullet on a single strand steel leader with a single treble hook attached with haywire twist. The other end of the leader was haywire twisted to a swivel; weight was an egg sinker 2 oz or so depending on depth & current. Rod/reel was a fairly heavy spinning tackle - Mitchell 302 if you remember those from days gone by.

He would hit the river sort of early, but not pre-dawn & anchor in a spot where a creek / lake connected with the main river. Up around Quintette was one spot. He would cast his line across the current & let it sit on the bottom. He kept the drag loose to use as a 'clicker' when a fish picked up the bait. When this happened, he would open the bail & allow line to feed out while he tightened the drag. After he let the fish run a while, he would close the bail reel in the slack & set the hook. It took some practice to know how long to let the fish have the bait; the idea was to let them get it deep into their mouth since their jaw is pretty hard & bony.

He caught Alligator Gar & the long nose/spotted gar also. Once the day warmed up he would usually head home; he didn't think they were as active when the sun got high & the temps came up.

It's a lot of fun, but you should probably have an idea what you want to do with the fish once you get them to the boat. I don't think they are good to eat & I imagine they can be hard to unhook.


----------



## Cat Master

I have caught big alligator gar in the atchafalaya swamp in South Louisiana. First you need a pretty fair sized reel with at least 80lb test. We use a steel leader with live bait (always use live bait to target alligator gar). Use a bobber big enough to keep the bait about a foot or so under the water. Toss up river and let it float down. This technique takes time and patience as you will catch some nice catfish this way as well. When the gar takes your bait give him a few second to swallow then hang on for the fun. Also you need a reel that has a clicker on it so the gar can take the bait as he pleases, if he feels tension he will release it. 


I did not think it was legal to keep or target alligator gar in florida. If I am wrong please let me know as they have some of the whitest and tastiest flesh of fresh water fish. If you want tips on cleaning alligator gar or any gar species hit me up.


----------



## CatHunter

Cat Master said:


> I have caught big alligator gar in the atchafalaya swamp in South Louisiana. First you need a pretty fair sized reel with at least 80lb test. We use a steel leader with live bait (always use live bait to target alligator gar). Use a bobber big enough to keep the bait about a foot or so under the water. Toss up river and let it float down. This technique takes time and patience as you will catch some nice catfish this way as well. When the gar takes your bait give him a few second to swallow then hang on for the fun. Also you need a reel that has a clicker on it so the gar can take the bait as he pleases, if he feels tension he will release it.
> 
> 
> I did not think it was legal to keep or target alligator gar in florida. If I am wrong please let me know as they have some of the whitest and tastiest flesh of fresh water fish. If you want tips on cleaning alligator gar or any gar species hit me up.


you can target them, you just cannot kill them or posses them when the man pulls up, no more bow hunting them in florida


----------



## Cat Master

Cat Hunter you seem like a man with experience have you ever tried eating alligator gar? Meat off of them resembles that of a flathead catfish.


----------



## Littoral

Lots of spotted gar in Florida -not many actual alligator gar.


----------



## Slip Knot

Cat Master said:


> Cat Hunter you seem like a man with experience have you ever tried eating alligator gar? Meat off of them resembles that of a flathead catfish.


They are very good to eat. Split the skin straight down the middle of the back and peel to either side. Fillet out the strip of meat on either side of the back bone. The skin/scales are VERY tough and nearly impossible to cut on larger ones with a regular knife. A friend of mine who bow hunts them (in AL) uses a skill saw with the blade turned backwards to split open the large ones.


----------



## CatHunter

no i have never eatin one but i do know that the roe of gars is very toxic:thumbsup: Indians use to make arrow heads out of there scales and lase it with the toxins of there roe, all this gar talk i think iam gonna head up to the river and catch me some big ones


----------

